# The name game



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Aight guys here is a game we used to play at parties it is alot harder when you are loaded but we played it in teh chats a few times and figured it would make a good thread. All you have to do is name a famous person whose first name starts with the first letter of the last name the person before you said (eg matt damon
-> Dustin hoffman)

So ill start it off
Al Pacino


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

paris hilton


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Howard stern


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Steven Colbert


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

chris rock


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

ringo star


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

steven tyler


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Tommy Lee


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

leo diCaprio


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Danny deVito


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

Denice Richards


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Ron Jeremy


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

Jenna jameson


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Jason Lee


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

Lucy Lu (spelling?)


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

loni anderson


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

anna kournikova (again with the spelling)


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

keith richards


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

Randy jackson


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

jack black


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

Bam margera


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

mandy moore


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

mary kate olsen


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

otis redding


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Ricky Martin


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Mike Myers


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

michael jordan


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Jordan Knight :laugh:


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

Kevin Costner


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Courtney Cox


----------



## chevygirl (Apr 25, 2004)

Courtney Love Hewitt


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Either you mean Courtney Love or Jennifer Love Hewitt...









But since you ended with "H" Ill say

Hugh Downs


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

David the Gnome


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Guy Richie


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

ronald regan


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Ron Jeremy


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

jesus christ


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

....he's not a celebrity.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

crazyklown someone already said ron jeremy







Minus 5 points.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

JON BON JOVI!


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

John Holmes


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Hillary Clinton


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

chevy chase


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Cheech Marin


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Mike Tyson


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Kory said:


> Mike Tyson


 Tori Amos


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

chris tucker


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Kory said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Tyson
> ...


 Arnold Swarzanegger ( how the hell do you spell that?)


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

oops sh*t I didnt see those ones sry


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Sally Jesse Rafael :laugh:


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Rick james ....... B*tch! LOL


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Jermaine Dupri


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

Donlad duck (do cartoons count?)


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Dick Clarke


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Christian Slater


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

SuChin Pak


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

paris hilton


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

paris hilton was already used but

harvy kietel(sp)


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Keanu Reeves


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Robert Englund


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

elton john


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

jim carrey


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

courtney love


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

lilly tomlin


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

Tom Jones


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Joe Montana


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

Michelle Trachtenberg


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

tommy chong


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

cyndi lauper


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

Leslie neilson


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

neil armstrong


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Andie McDowell


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

mel gibson


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

garybusey said:


> JON BON JOVI!


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Ummm I think it left off with Mel Gibson...

So I say...

George Carlin


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

cory feldmen


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Freddie Prince Jr.


----------



## cabbycarny (Jun 30, 2003)

Pee-Wee Herman


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

Homer Simpson


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Suzanne Summers


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Seth Green


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

George Burns


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Brody Dalle


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

David Cross


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

chris farley


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

frank sonatra


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

seth enslow<--dirtbiker


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

Eric Clapton


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

Charles Manson


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

michel madsen


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

Micheal Schumacher


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

stephen segal


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

sucks ass :laugh:

Steve Oderkirk


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

orlando bloom


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Brad Pitt


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

pete rose


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

Rose McGowan


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Robin Givens


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

George Foreman


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Fat Bastard (does this count since it's a character?)


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

Boy george


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

barry bonds


----------



## vaporize (Apr 11, 2003)

beyonce knowles


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Kim Basinger


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

bobby brown


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

bob hope


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

bill walton


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

willy woanka


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Willa Ford


----------



## cabbycarny (Jun 30, 2003)

Fred Savage


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

Steve Guttenberg


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

George Clooney


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Charles Barkley


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Mena Suvari


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

steven tyler


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Tom Jones


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Jenna Jameson


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

Jimmy paige


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

peter frampton


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Frankie Banali


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Brendan Fraser


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Freddy Quimbylaugh: )


----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

Queen Latifah


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

Lisa Lopez (left eye)


----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## cabbycarny (Jun 30, 2003)

lisa marie presley


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Parker Posey


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

peter gabriel


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

george foreman


----------



## cabbycarny (Jun 30, 2003)

forest whitaker


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

walter mathow


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Mandy Moore


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

micky mantel


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Marion Jones


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

Joe Fraizer


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Frank Sinatra


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

Sissy Spacek


----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

STEVEO
lol, what now?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Since its Steve-O

Orlando Bloom


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

betty boop


----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

Billy Bob Thorton


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

tom hanks


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

<-<-<-<- HANK WILLAMS JR.


----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

justin timberlake :laugh:


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Tia carrera he he he


----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

CAMERON DIAZ


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

don walberg (hangin tough)


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

William Regal ... WWE


----------



## vaporize (Apr 11, 2003)

Reggie Miller


----------



## vaporize (Apr 11, 2003)

Mike Tyson


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

Taco bell dog :laugh:


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Dana Skully ??? HAHAHA


----------



## vaporize (Apr 11, 2003)

Sylvester Stallone


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Shaquille O'Neil


----------



## cabbycarny (Jun 30, 2003)

Oprah Winfrey


----------

